

Show HN: Twitter: PageRank algo and, KMeans to cluster, discover 'who_to_follow' - tom_hack
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/balaca/twitter_graph/blob/master/twitter_graph.ipynb

======
red_wood
interesting outputs at end, but what could be the ways to improve clustering
performance. e.g. in the clustering process output, VC firms and Data Science
communities are evident while other clusters aren't as evident.

~~~
tom_hack
yes, I'm trying to understand how meaningfulness of Clusters in the graph
improve as I change KMeans parameters. I'd appreciate more views from the
community

